# Sweet Goats newest additions



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well while I was gone to my son's wedding we had someone stay at the house to watch the goats. Anna Bell was 8 days after her due date and Gracie Lou was just two.

Here are my newest babies.

Here is Anna Belles does.

















And here are Gracie Lou's babies, the gray one is a Doe we are keeping and the brown is a buck.
























Most all if not all are sold.

We have one more doe to kid anytime, she is due today, then we have one that was bred to have May babies. (not my doing)


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh.....how cute are they! Nothing sweeter or cuter than babies.....could just cuddle them all up!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great Lori! Congrats


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new babies they are very pretty.  
Hope you had a great trip too!!!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cute... Congrats :leap:


----------

